# Canning Jars at Big Lots



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I found cases of Golden Harvest regular mouth jars (with gold rings/lids) at Big Lots for $8. No lids for sale, though. I've never used Golden Harvest, and they look "cheap" compared to Kerr & Ball. Are they okay?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Most of what I have purchased is Golden Harvest. I have never had a problem with the jars or the lids. Yes, I WB and pressure can with them.


----------



## Gardnpondr (Jun 16, 2009)

I have also bought them and never have had any problems with them.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

They ARE Kerr & Ball. All 3 are made by the same company.

Martin


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you! Glad to hear it; I'll go get more!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Didn't say that they were as good or worse than Kerr & Ball since their best isn't any better than what the mayo jars were 20-30 years ago. I haven't had any problem with Golden Harvest and I know that I have at least 5 dozen pints in constant use. Our local Dollar General has pints for $7 but I've got all I can handle now. 

Martin


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I haven't checked this years prices, but last year they were $5.98/case.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I bought about 14 cases of pints and 1/2 pints at Walmart for $7.47. The lids were $1.63, which I think is outrageous, but I guess it is a good price today.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

If you have a Fred's nearby they have GH regular mouth lids for $1.00 a box and GH pints for $7.00 right now. Quart jars are $8.00 a box but mine had no wide-mouth lids or jars, only regular mouth.

And I agree that Golden Harvest jars are just fine. I picked up 12 boxes of lids and 3 more cases of jars today. Hard to pass up at those prices.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I never PC anything in them, but I use them for WB canning all the time. Just not convinced that they would hold up under the pressure canner.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

farmergirl said:


> I never PC anything in them, but I use them for WB canning all the time. Just not convinced that they would hold up under the pressure canner.


Pressure canning with Ball, Golden Harvest, or Kerr jars has never been an issue. Same sand and other materials for each, just different molds. When it comes down to the real nitty-gritty differences, most would be in the packaging. Plain Jane black and red ink on plain cardboard versus lots of color on expensive glossy cardboard. Then add the matter of advertising the Kerr and Ball jars. Years ago, Ball did the same when they took over Drey's. During hard times, Ball laughed all the way to the bank with profits off the Drey's when his more expensive Ball's languished on the shelf. And yet, the Drey's quality may have even been better than the Ball's. That's where Golden Harvest jars are now. Mate them with proper lids and there is absolutely no reason to not use them for any form of canning.

Martin


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Used them for years and never a problem,


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Another vote for using GH jars in pressure canning. They stand up to pressure canning just as well as any of the other brands. Honestly, there is no difference.


----------

